# Smugglers Notch reservation



## anngem (May 27, 2016)

We have a 3 bedroom reserved for mid June in the Sycamore section. Not planning on buying the pass since our kids will be arriving mid week. Also it seems very pricey. Will there be pools and playgrounds for the kids to use without the pass? Is this a good location? bTW, the children are 2 and 6. Any other advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## elaine (May 27, 2016)

There should be a "Free" pool that even had a slide. Our kids enjoyed the Llama walk (fee), DIY "Creeking," and some of the evening activities, in which you did not have to pay to do--such as smores, sing a long.  This was one of our best family vacations.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 27, 2016)

anngem said:


> We have a 3 bedroom reserved for mid June in the Sycamore section. Not planning on buying the pass since our kids will be arriving mid week. Also it seems very pricey. Will there be pools and playgrounds for the kids to use without the pass? Is this a good location? bTW, the children are 2 and 6. Any other advice would be appreciated. Thanks



I own in Sycamores. It is a good area in terms of privacy/ quiet- separate entrance from the resort and main village area. You have to either walk or take the shuttle, your car or golf cart to the main village area. Remember- Vermont ain't flat- lots of steep hills/ski trails.

Sycamores has an outdoor heated pool and a child splash/fountain area, as well as a small whirlpool area in the pool. No slide. There is also an area for picnicking and a small playground.  Perfect for very young children.

In addition, there is a clubhouse with a small exercise room and a game room with machines and pool tables and ping pong, etc. And- a quiet area with sofa and chairs.

There will be things going on on the village green that you can partake in for free, like the bonfire sing-along (definitely do that). You can also do fee based activities of your own choosing. 

if you have bikes/strollers I recommend taking a ride into Stowe and using the Stowe bike bath. Very scenic and enjoyable and you can have lunch in the town, etc.  You can rent bikes at TopNotch at the beginning of the bike path if needed.

Have a great time. We are headed up in another week for our 17th year. Our 28 year old son is meeting us there for a few days! Still has memories..


----------



## anngem (Jun 23, 2016)

Another Smuggs question. Is this a 4 in 1 resort?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## missyrcrews (Jun 24, 2016)

*Sometimes yes...sometimes no*



anngem said:


> Another Smuggs question. Is this a 4 in 1 resort?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



According to their listing on RCI...the 1:4 rule applies to weeks 1-12, 24-35, and 51-52.  I've found in the past that RCI will block my reservation even if I'm not trying to book into those weeks.  A phone call clears things up.  (April break week is our usual time to go, and that's outside of the 1:4 prohibited weeks.)  Mountain Estates at Smugglers' Notch carries a different RCI resort number, and so doesn't "count" for the 1:4 at the main resort, at least in my experience.  Good luck...we love Smuggs!


----------



## anngem (Jun 25, 2016)

We are at Smuggs now and are thinking about coming back next year. We've all had a wonderful time. I was told at check in that it is a 1 in 4 resort but when I checked with RCI I was told it is not. Glad to get some clarification.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dwojo (Jun 25, 2016)

How is the weather in August there?


----------



## annandrzej (Jun 26, 2016)

dwojo said:


> How is the weather in August there?



The weather is nice, above 80


----------

